# 7-8 month old Weight.



## KillerMik

Well I took my dog who was born June 22 of 09 (which makes him 7 months, going to be 8 mnths in Feb.) to the Vet yesterday because he hasn't been in a few months and I wanted to see what he weighs after all this time. He is not a very huge dog obviously to begin with but at 8 months still being a puppy I was curious as to where he stood. Well we got there and spent a good half an hour on and off the scale making sure everything was correct and he is 55 LBS! Im 100% serious when I say he does not seem like he is 55 lbs. He does when he jumps on the bed and jumps all over everyone theres this little dog taking everyone down but just looking at him you would figure hes maybe 40lbs 45 or somthing like that. He is not overweight and looks too skinny to me. He is VERY VERY strong and could pull me around all day Im 225 lbs. Heres a recent picture, just wanted to see everyones thoughts. He is Colby/Chinaman and I know his parents very well. I'm curious as to how much everyones dog weighed in at 7-8 months compared to where they stand full grown..... Thanks guys!


----------



## geisthexe

I think he looks great from what I can tell in the photos. 
A better photo would be him standing from the side. 

What did he weigh at 4 months of age?

That would help out greatly to be able to give you a good estimate on what he could turn out to be.


----------



## KillerMik

geisthexe said:


> I think he looks great from what I can tell in the photos.
> A better photo would be him standing from the side.
> 
> What did he weigh at 4 months of age?
> 
> That would help out greatly to be able to give you a good estimate on what he could turn out to be.


If i remember correctly I believe it was around 35ish?? Give or take, Thats to the best of my memory


----------



## boy

he looks great and i think he is in good shape.  good loooking dog!


----------



## geisthexe

KillerMik said:


> If i remember correctly I believe it was around 35ish?? Give or take, Thats to the best of my memory


Well if thats what he was at 4 months

Dogs usually double in size from there 4 month weight

So its using going to be between 65 to 75

Dogs hit there good weight in there first year then they start filling out and that will just there weight to be what it will be.

But again you are doing a great job and he looks great


----------



## KillerMik

Thanks, its not easy as you all know. About when does he start getting some bulk to him? The blocky head/chest etc? He is not neutered and i dont plan on it.


----------



## performanceknls

Male dogs take a while to mature he may not fully fill out till he is 2-3 years old it just depends. I had a male take 3 years before he was fully mature I have had some that only took 1.5 year. Genetics will play a major role in that. He is very handsome!


----------



## PatienceFlame

Dang! he is big for 7 months! my female is a scrawny bugger at only 45lbs at 8months. been trying to get her thicker and add pounds but the next day she is back to greyhound shape and it drives me nuts! it looks horrid! may just feed her 3times a day and see if that helps any.
..btw, your boy is handsome! very nice dog


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Cute pup.
I wouldn't bother comparing him to other random pups from the forum, since different lines grow differently, and too many other factors also come into play. Just looking at him and going off the bloodlines you listed I'd guess he'd be about a 60-65lb dog at maturity, but that is just a guess. How big are the parents and ancestors in the front of his ped. I'd ask the breeder also how bigt the other pups are from the litter to compare growth.


----------



## GaffMan

My female is 8 months about to be 9 months she was born May 9th but we weighed her in the beginning of Jan she was 55lbs shes a mix between a cow and a shark lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

This is a very nice looking dog.

Miss V was 35# at 7mos and she is now 13months old and weighs in at 48#. So she did not grow much at all. It all depends on the dog and the genetic make-up.


----------



## Belly Blue

thats a good looking dog...my dog is 2 weeks younger and my blue nose weighs in at 63 lbs as of yesterday..i can tell by his head and chest hes getting real thick, but trust me...your dog is at a good weight. My blue is a baby and he loves jumping on me on the couch and on the bed and believe me it HURTS lol however i cant complain because damn PARVO almost took him from me thats why i havent been on the board for so long


----------



## gtnotw

My Dog was 42 lbs at 4 months. He will turn 8 months on February 8th. Currently hes 68lbs, So hes even bigger. I'm not sure if the double the weight at 4 months is accurate. But i cant say it until Ive seen it.


----------



## nblryder

pharroh is 47 pounds at 5 months.


----------



## angelbaby

I wont comment how big loki is he is waaayyy bigger than most to begin with , Its hard to compare to other dogs since lines, genetics, sex ect play a big role in it they will vary alot.
But he is a very nice looking guy and looks healthy so thats all that should matter. Love the last pic looks like the "Are you mad at me?" eyes lol.


----------



## pugs_boy

my boy just went in for his last set of puppy shots at 19 weeks old and he was 52 lbs.


----------



## mlhannah

*3month old*

i have a 3 month old who weights 27lbs, is that a good weight?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

mlhannah said:


> i have a 3 month old who weights 27lbs, is that a good weight?


You must own a bully because 27 lbs is alot for 3 months old to be a pure APBT


----------



## Indie

Indie is 40 lbs at 9 months. Love 'em little. I can always pick her up and hold her. lol :woof:


----------



## mlhannah

thank you I was wondering if he was small, not that it matters love him regardless


----------



## 9361

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You must own a bully because 27 lbs is alot for 3 months old to be a pure APBT


Full blood APBT's can occasionally reach 70 to 75lbs. There were a few old "big" game dogs like this. Weight doesn't always determine if the dog is bully or not. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Shes Got Heart said:


> Full blood APBT's can occasionally reach 70 to 75lbs. There were a few old "big" game dogs like this. Weight doesn't always determine if the dog is bully or not. Just something to keep in mind.


Yeah, I am aware of that.......just 27lbs at 12 weeks old seems like alot for a puppy. :roll:


----------



## 9361

Yes it does, but considering by 4 months... he may weigh 35lbs which doubled would be about 70 lbs.... so ya never know! Just giving the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## motocross308

Indie said:


> Indie is 40 lbs at 9 months. Love 'em little. I can always pick her up and hold her. lol :woof:


indie is a cutie ! she is so little you just wanna cuddle her ! Her brother isnt so little lol.


----------



## chloe17

my female weighs 72lbs and she just turned 10 months


----------



## Indie

lol, no.. brock is flippin' huge! hahaha. Still just as adorable, though! I just wanna pinch his big ol' cheeks!


----------



## justinkwoody

my baby boy is also 8 months last time weighed was 82 pounds. is that good or bad very big very solid dog


----------



## ames

justinkwoody said:


> my baby boy is also 8 months last time weighed was 82 pounds. is that good or bad very big very solid dog


its better to start your own thread so people can see, but it depends on what breed of dog you own. Start a thread and post some pictures of your pup and people will let you know what they think


----------



## Kingsgurl

The 'double the weight at 16 weeks (4 months)' thing is usually pretty accurate, at least with medium breed dogs. The bigger breeds grow for a longer time and I think that throws it off a bit with them. With APBT it is almost spot on, add in a little Mastiff and it's not as good as an indicator. Throw in the fact that the average person keeps their dogs too fat and you also get errors in that way. It's pretty accurate for an APBT's adult IDEAL weight, not so much what weight he or she ends up.


----------



## billy whizz

my bitch pup has just turned 7 months and is 46lbs shes standing at 18inch to the shoulder and has 16 inch neck.


----------



## Kaeto The Pitbull

Right now my male pitbull Kaeto turned 8 months feb 27th. Last weighed a week ago and he was 84 pounds... Very big right now! Proud  And I'm not lying when I say 84 POUNDS. Ill post a picture as soon as I figure out how too!


----------



## Polethiopian

*7 months*

My pup is a male razors edge apbt and is 65lbs at 28 weeks around 7months old.


----------



## Jay724

Polethiopian said:


> My pup is a male razors edge apbt and is 65lbs at 28 weeks around 7months old.


Your male razor is a bully and not apbt. Razors Edge is a bully bloodline.


----------



## bdonovan87

geisthexe said:


> I think he looks great from what I can tell in the photos.
> A better photo would be him standing from the side.
> 
> What did he weigh at 4 months of age?
> 
> That would help out greatly to be able to give you a good estimate on what he could turn out to be.


i have a nine month old female she is 72 pounds


----------

